

Announcing Visual Studio Code – Preview - tosh
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vscode/archive/2015/04/29/announcing-visual-studio-code-preview.aspx

======
thousande
Is this what I have been looking for? A text editor with some IDE features :)
Looking forward to try it out more.

Hope the Plugin system is soon landing,
[http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/293070-visual-
studi...](http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/293070-visual-studio-
code/suggestions/7752408-plugin-system)

And PHP IntelliSense would be nice,

[http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/293070-visual-
studi...](http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/293070-visual-studio-
code/suggestions/7752606-php-intellisense)

Thanks!

------
macmac
Who would have thought that Microsoft would ever release a product based on
Chromium?

